# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Флеш диск в режиме только для чтения

## iXapek

Добрый день!
Ситуация такая: флеш диск (Corsair Slider USB 3.0 32 Gb) заразился вирусом и теперь она в режиме только для чтения. Ни антивирусы ни форматирование (из под Windows и linux) не помогает. По сути на флешке нужного ничего нет. Как можно ее вылечить?

P.S. Решил написать сюда, т.к. в разделе "Помогите!" речь идет о лечение компьютеров.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Добрый день!
Думаю, можно попробовать то, что советуют здесь http://bit.ly/1AihNYp

----------

